

Facebook Is Building The Facebook Phone Right In Front Of Our Eyes - maayank
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-is-building-the-facebook-phone-right-in-front-of-our-eyes-2012-5?op=1

======
technoslut
The last paragraph sums up the reason why I never pay attention to BI or their
headlines:

"We don't know when, or even if, Facebook will actually release a phone. But,
if it does happen, it will have had plenty of experience figuring out the
basic applications every smartphone needs to be successful."

Facebook certainly does have many apps in place to build their own OS (and
they should) but these features needed to be broken up into different apps or
it would've created a convoluted single mobile app.

